# Railwire in Kerala



## snubbed (Feb 17, 2009)

I had mailed Railwire about when they'll be coming to Kerala. Here is the reply..


```
Warm Greetings from RailWire!

This is w.r.t.your recent online enquiry with RailWire (appended below).

We are glad to receive your enquiry.

Kerala will come under our pan-India rollout plans. From the customer care desk, we dont have good visibility into the exact dates/timelines. However, you could expect us to reach Kerala towards the latter half of year 09. 

With warm regards,

Team - RailWire Operations
```

I really hope they come by latter half of 2009.


----------



## WTF BC (Feb 21, 2009)

Dey say it 2 every body.


----------

